# Dog throwing up undigested food- HELP



## mollyshuman (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a 1 year old male mix. He eats Natural Balance sweet potato and fish. This is the only food after trying about 5 or 6 that did not give him diahrea. He has been on it for 10 months now. Last week about 2 hours after dinner he threw up 2 HUGE piles of partially undigested food. It looked like lunch and dinner came up. Now this morning he did the same thing...2 hours after breakfast he threw up 2 piles of undigested food and then 2 more times of yellow bile. Now Im concerned because it has happened twice in a week. Just so you know, he was not running around much after breakfast, just laying around- typical lazy Sunday morning. Any suggestions would be great- Thanks!


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

Sounds like his meals may be too big for him. Kibble, regardless of what kind, will expand even a little when it gets wet. So if he's eating a meal and drinking at the same sitting his meal may be getting uncomfortably large in his tummy.

I crate my dogs to feed them and they are left for 30-60 minutes in their without water so that the food has a chance to get a movin' before water is added. With large breed dogs especially this expansion, gastric torsion, bloat are all issues. 
Also, dogs that eat too quickly have a tendency to barf it back up. Try feeding the food spread out on a big cookie sheet (not teflon please) and see if the barfing stops. 

You also could be facing that this food has you feeding too much because it's primary ingredient is sweet potatoes. It may be that for the time you needed that extra carb and fiber to firm up the stool is gone, and now it's more important to find a food that is denser in nutrients to slowly transition over.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, the cookie sheet works as well as anything if eating too fast is the problem. 

Sometime they find thing to eat that aren't good for them. Did you notice anything foreign in what was thrown up?


----------

